# Miui sound



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, does any one have a link they could provide or tell me how to fix the darn sound with the miui rom. I'm about frustrated love the rom but need sound....thanks a bunch

my inspired monster


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

...eh... what phone? what exactly is the problem? what ROM version are you on?


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

HTC inspire 4g and the rom came from rom manager its miui 2.2.17 the phone will vibrate for calls,texts,alarms, notifications but there is no sound at all. There is even no sound from the head phone Jack. I flash back to cm7 and everything's fine I flash another rom everything's fine. I really Luke miui but no sound is difficult

my inspired monster


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Also just tried to make a phone call nothing through speaker and they could not hear me talk

my inspired monster


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Do a factory reset and flash it again.


----------

